# Baby gagging on nipple



## logies-mom (Apr 14, 2008)

My cousin called me last night with a question about breastfeeding that I just couldn't answer for her. She said that her baby (he's 2 weeks old) won't latch on anymore without gagging. Apparently it takes a lot of tries to get him to finally latch on with a lot of gagging during the tries. I told her the only thing that I could think of to try is to try getting him to latch on when he's asleep. Anybody have any other suggestions? Thanks a lot!

She's thinking that her skin just tastes bad because of changing hormones... apparently her daughter did the same thing when she was 6 weeks old. Could this be the problem? Anybody know why they might be doing this? Again, thanks!


----------



## BabyBearsMummy (Jan 27, 2006)

I wonder if maybe she has an overactive letdown and he is resistant to latching because he feels like he is drowning when he nurses. I would recomend she try nursing when he is sleepy and nurse laying down or using a football hold with his bum low down so he is almost in an upright postion. Also it might help if she hand or pump expresses until after letdown before latching him on.

HTH please let us know what the problem was once the soluton is found.


----------



## saturn70006 (Jan 11, 2007)

My little girl had this same problem. She ended up having Reflux and was put on 'baby zantac' for a few months until she outgrew it.


----------



## smanore (Sep 14, 2007)

If she has either very large, bulbous nipples or long nipples, it might happen. Typically, it's then just a matter of the baby growing enough to accommodate the nipple well.

Another thought, if she's using any type of nipple cream she might want to either quit using it, or placing a warm, wet washcloth over the nipple for 30 seconds or so. It would absorb the lanolin without taking the new cells off the healing nipple.

I hope she finds it eases soon.

Sue


----------

